# Partages médias (PS4, PS3, télé, box)



## Tommy14 (31 Octobre 2015)

Hello!

Après avoir tenté divers moyen de diffuser les médias présent sur mon macbook pro sur ma télé, par ma télé (Sony), ma box SFR, ma PS4 et PS3... Depuis j'ai des troubles du comportements. Je pige plus rien...

J'ai tenté via PS3 media server, mais rien... J'avais réussi la connexion entre ma PS3 et mon pc il y a fort longtemps. Sous mac je galère un peu, j'utilisai le cable HDMI mais j'ai envie de passer au sans fil. Je souhaiterai aussi pouvoir accéder à mes musique et cie via mon I4S, mais la aussi je suis paumé.

Est-ce que mon soucis vient de la non-compatibilité du matériel ou c'est des soucis de config réseau?
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut expliquer les principes des partages sans fil?

Merci


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (31 Octobre 2015)

Elle peut se brancher sur le net, ta télé ?


----------



## Tommy14 (31 Octobre 2015)

Oui!


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (31 Octobre 2015)

Dans ce cas, regarde si tu peux télécharger l'app _LecteurMultimedia_ dans les réglages de ta télé (Home > apps). Si c'est le cas, tu pourras utiliser Plex un serveur/clients à installer sur ton Mac et qui te permettra de voir les films de ton Mac sur télé, iPhone ou le Mac lui-même. Plex est gratuit.
Mais, si tu as beaucoup de films, l'app sur la télé Sony rame comme c'est pas possible, il vaut mieux opter pour une solution comme la clé TV Chromecast (dans les 30 €) toujours avec Plex.
Une solution plus chère (80 à 230 ) et plus simple est l'Apple TV qui te permet de visionner directement, sans logiciel autre que le système Apple, un film par Airplay sur ta télé ou même d'utiliser ta tv comme deuxième écran du Mac.


----------



## Tommy14 (31 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci Gerald, mais je ne peux pas utiliser la Box ou une console comme passerelle plutôt que la tv?


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (31 Octobre 2015)

Pour les consoles, Plex pour PS4 existe mais PS3 je ne sais pas, va voir sur le site de Plex. Pour les box, je ne connais pas de solution pour faire un pont entre Mac et ta télé.


----------



## drs (31 Octobre 2015)

PS3 media server fonctionne parfaitement entre mon mac mini (en 10.9) et ma tv lg.
Le partage se fait par le protocole dlna (aussi appelé upnp)


----------



## Tommy14 (7 Novembre 2015)

Hello drs, ma PS3 n'apparait pas sur le media server 10.11.1, il doit y avoir un problème de configuration.


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (7 Novembre 2015)

Va à cette adresse https://plex.tv/playstation, la procédure pour installer Plex y est détaillée.


----------

